# Types of discus fish



## iigwk (Jul 8, 2011)

1. heckel discus
2. albino discus
3. Marlboro discus
4. red map discus
5. red and white discus
6. blue diamond discus
7. cobalt blue discus
8. checker board discus (checkerboard green, checkerboard violet, checkerboard yellow etc)
9. terquise discus(generally red and blue terquise discus)
10. spider discus
11. calio ghost discus
12. pomparator discus
13. super melon discus
14. red melon discus
15. yellow discus
16. white pigion discus
17. red doll discus
18. royal blue discus
19. snake skin discus
20. leopard skin discus(dotted leopard,wave leopard,german leopard discus)
21. stone discus
22. white butterfly discus
23. albino red eye discus
24. snakeskin discus
25. sunshine discus (yellow sunshine, red sunshine discus)
26. eruption discus (penang eruption discus etc.)
27. altum flora discus aquarium fish


----------



## fishlover567 (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW!!! i didnt know there was that many


----------

